# Identification help.



## Jacksmom (Apr 11, 2016)

I missed the photo of the plant i think is hygrophilia corymbosa


----------



## wslam (Dec 14, 2015)

Yeah I think you are right, it's Hygrophila corymbosa 'Siamensis' otherwise known as narrow leaf giant hygro


----------



## Jacksmom (Apr 11, 2016)

Thank you! Some species are difficult to tell apart.


----------

